
Linux devs ponder pulling contributions over new Code of Conduct - junkyarddog
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/linux-devs-threaten-to-pull-contributions-513008
======
greenyoda
Stallman claims that once code is licensed under the GPL, it can't be revoked:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18081199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18081199)

Which kind of makes sense, since anyone who currently has a valid license to
use the code (anyone running Linux) has all the source and can legally
redistribute or modify it, based on the terms of their current license.

~~~
the-red-herring
Where would it be stored these days to be publicly accessible? Microsoft owns
GitHub and I bet it made Torvalds unhappy.

~~~
tonysdg
I don't follow - what does Github and its ownership have to do with anything?
I could be wrong, but I was under the impression Linus mirrors on Github just
for convience's sake.

I do know that Linus's Github repo is not the official public repository for
the kernel -- that's kernel.org's job. And FWIW, relations between the Linux
and MS kernel devs have (to my understanding) never been better, especially
since the Spectre/Meltdown reveals.

------
RobLach
_“The question not to get hung up on is what any individual 's choice in this
matter says about their attitude towards, say, historically underrepresented
minorities. It is perfectly cononsistent to be pro-tolerance and pro-inclusion
while believing this subculture ought to be all about producing good code
without regard to who is offended by the process.”_

I don't follow the logic. A hostile environment would negatively impact the
long-term sustainability and quality of the project... alienating people who
would be want to and are able to contribute... it's an odd trade just to
appease those who would threaten the project because they demand the ability
to offend or ostracize people.

A quick gaze beyond the rhetoric looks like a silly sense of entitlement.

~~~
JoshuaAshton
If you read into it, the new Code of Conduct actually may actually do more to
ostracize people.

Notable contributors have already been harassed on Twitter and other platforms
because apparently their actions outside of the Linux Kernel and LKML deem
them breaking it, and people love to attack people for breaking rules.

There was also no-one really asking for a new Code of Conduct, and things
weren't really broken. People are mostly just worried that its going to cause
more issues and tension than when we had the lack of a proper CoC, or cause
them to get targeted.

The Code of Conduct also has a few questionable statements, such as not
judging people based on their technical abilities, which is a super important
thing when you're actually developing one of the world's largest operating
systems and people like to contribute garbage.

It was also, as the Author themselves has stated it was only made as a
political statement, and the entire idea of it is to push an agenda. (^ See
their twitter for where they said this)

Sometimes hostility and arguments really drive some people to do better at
times also; and it makes people think about their code quality and double
check it before they actually submit their patches -- you don't want to be
slated by Linus if you submit rubbish do you?

~~~
dagw
_The Code of Conduct also has a few questionable statements, such as not
judging people based on their technical abilities,_

Have you actually read the CoC? Because I just did, and I couldn't find that
line.

~~~
JoshuaAshton
"In the interest of fostering an open and welcoming environment, we as
contributors and maintainers pledge to making participation in our project and
our community a harassment-free experience for everyone, regardless of [...]
level of experience"

~~~
dagw
Don't harras the noobs is hardly the same as don't judge a contributor on the
technical meritas of their work.

